# Hat Gisele Bündchen ihre Brüste vergrößern lassen?



## dante_23 (4 Nov. 2015)

hallo,
die neuesten bilder von gisele bündchen erwecken den eindruck, dass sie sich ihre brüste vergrößern ließ. 
was glaubt ihr - wurde da nachgeholfen, oder einfach nur gut gepusht?

*März 2015*


 

 



*November 2015*


----------



## qqqq12 (4 Nov. 2015)

nachgeholfen, mit nem Bikini kann man nicht sooo pushen.
Schade das sie mit dem modeln aufgehört hat...


----------



## pectoris (4 Nov. 2015)

da war mit sicherheit der onkel doktor am werk! ...obwohl es noch ziemlich "natürlich" aussieht!


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Nov. 2015)

Das sieht aus als hätte sie eine Brust OP machen lassen.


----------



## Geronimo22 (5 Nov. 2015)

Oh doch, man kann so pushen... Allein von den Fotos her kann mans nicht sagen.


----------



## Furutaka (5 Nov. 2015)

sieht wohl danach aus, aber sicher kann mans nicht sagen


----------



## comatron (5 Nov. 2015)

Vielleicht ein wenig im Salzwasser aufgequollen, wie Nudeln zum Beispiel.


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2015)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, muss ich nackt sehen


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

gut möglich!


----------

